# iphone 4, 32gb black



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

brand new. opened and tested. at apple, never used. 
Apple iphone 4 32 GB black (AT&T) - eBay (item 320554252696 end time Jun-27-10 21:39:42 PDT)


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess you didnt like it?


> "tested and repackaged"


 Did the antenna/reception problems bother you or was it something else?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

just trying to make some cash?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just wasn't all worth it is all. it's faster, and all but meh


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

its amazing how much they are going for on ebay


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I have seen them as high as 1500 bucks on ebay


----------

